
Ask HN: Which is better for tech – London or Berlin - kashif
For a well funded startup which is a better city to open an engineering office. Which city has access to a larger pool of software engineers.
======
AwesomeFaic
From my limited, anecdotal experience, Berlin. That being said I've done no
formal research on statistics, etc.

Edit: Also the industry would affect things, I imagine

------
RNeff
San Francisco or Palo Alto.

